
Italy gave China PPE to help with coronavirus – then China made them buy it back - hker
https://spectator.us/italy-china-ppe-sold-coronavirus/
======
hker
The report is disputed, see the following thread:
[https://twitter.com/amber_athey/status/1246520453847449600](https://twitter.com/amber_athey/status/1246520453847449600)

